# Supplements for depression and Anxiety that work !!!



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Magnesium citrate for anxiety (4/28/08 UPDATE: Research shows that the best absorbed forms are glycinate, Taurinate and Malate among others. Magnesium Taurine is especially good for depression because Taurine can lift mood). Take around 400 mg daily. It will calm you down without a sedative or drowsy effect. Works better than L-theanine and most people who are anxious are deficient. I performed a blood panel and I was deficient. When you are anxious, your blood vessels are contricted because your body is producing too much adrenaline. Magnesium helps dilate these vessels, lowers the adrenaline production in your body and relaxes smooth muscle fibers. 

Rhodiola Rosea for depression. I like gaia herbs, take one every morning.

I've tried and tested many supplements and these two work....


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

You said you were Mg deficient before you started taking Mg supplements. Did you experience any symptoms (other than muscle tension) because of Mg deficiency? If so, what were they? 
This could help people determine if they are Mg deficient.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Great! Made a post and then ran away :sus


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Sorry for the delayed response. I don't have internet access where I live (I know, weird).

Magnesium supplement DEFICIENCY caused a few side effects: Tremors, muscles would tremble or spams uncontrollably, I developed a mitral valve prolapse and well, I suffer from anxiety. My whole family suffers from anxiety. After discovering magnesium I got them all on it and each one of them have reported feeling more calm, naturally. Now, they won't go a day without it ( I sound like an infomercial!)

Magnesium deficiency triggers or causes the following 22 conditions; the introduction of magnesium, either by a high-magnesium diet, with green drinks, or magnesium supplements, can help alleviate these conditions:

Anxiety and panic attacks 
Asthma 
Blood clots 
Bowel disease 
Cystitis 
Depression 
Detoxification 
Diabetes, Syndrome X,
and Metabolic Syndrome 
Fatigue 
Heart disease 
Hypertension 
Hypoglycemia 
Insomnia 
Kidney Disease 
Liver Disease 
Migraine 
Musculoskeletal conditions 
Nerve problems 
Obstetrics and Gynecology--premenstrual syndrome, dysmenorrhea (cramping pain during menses), infertility, premature contractions, preeclampsia, and eclampsia in pregnancy, lessens the risk of cerebral palsy and Sudden Infant Death Syndrome (SIDS) 
Osteoporosis 
Raynaud's Syndrome 
Tooth decay

Follow these links and read more:

http://www.ctds.info/5_13_magnesium.html

http://www.mercola.com/2004/aug/7/miracle_magnesium.htm


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

bump.

Anyone try it? I'm curious to know...


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Interesting post. but isnt there a book also on the miracle of magnesium. anyways its good to know a lot about supplements and health related problems really knowledge is power.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks, I am going to try this soon. How long should it take before I notice a difference?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I felt a difference right away, same day, but normally, it's safe to say a week or two.


----------



## Panic Prone (Mar 5, 2006)

Magnesium is awesome. Even better then citrate is magnesium taurate. It's the combination of magnesium and taurine that together are better then taking each one separately. It's highly absorbed. Better then citrate. Try some and you will know. I just actually took 250mg of it and after I take it I feel a release in my chest and my heart beat actually slows down. I know with my anxiety and the way I can't cope with stress that I deplete magnesium rapidly so I'll take up to 500mg of this stuff a day if I have to.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I've been researching the uses of magnesium further, I am convinced this is something that will help not only anxiety like I thought before, but even depression.

Magnesium Taurate is definitely the best form out there. It was hard to come to this as I had to sift and sort through so many pages and sources. There are so many forms of magnesium, so many different claims and so many manufacturers and labs to buy from!!! Magnesium glycinate also appears to be pretty good. I'm also going to include a slow release formula called MagTab to keep my blood levels constant. Unfortunately, I'm living in the caribbean right now so I have to wait to get home before I can order. I anxiously await the day...

We need to make more noise about magnesium in this forum. Everyone suffering from any form of depression and anxiety need to try it!!


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Now this is interesting, as i take a supplement called Seredyn and in its formula, is Magnesium Taurate. I bought it mainly for the l-theanine, but i have taken l-theanine on its own and doesn't seem to work as good as this combination. It also contain niacinamide, which is another product good at relieving anxiety. Seredyn is expensive and also contains passionflower and valerian, which i'm not to keen on. Those sort of herbs just make me sleepy, but the product overall is great for calming me before an event. In fact i only take as needed because of the expense and because i don't always need being at home. However, i wonder if taking these products individually might be cheaper and give me better results, without the herbs. I would like to take on a continuous basis to see how i feel. I have very tense muscles, which i always put down to my back problems, but i could very easily be deficent.

There is 175mg in each capsule, and when i'm really shaking in my boots about doing something, i take 3, max you can take at one time, and it really works. Maybe the mag tau would work just as effectively for me on its own.
I feel i'm receiving something i need when i take this formula, a sort of arrh feeling, if that makes sense. It would be a good experiment to try these different ingred on their own, i think. So 500mg a day, all at one time or spread throughout day.
Thanks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

well the magnesium citrate makes more relaxed


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

So which is best, citrate or taurate? Someone said taurate was better than citrate. And that seems to calm me down in my formulation.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

According to what I've read, magnesium Taurate is the best. I would buy them separately. I think what works in that formula is the mag and the L-theanine.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

My chain healthstore does not sell it. In fact mostly own brand and cheap ingredients, so need to order on line or go to an independant healthstore. So is taking 500mg the norm or are we bumping it up, lol, as we all tend to do with anxiety supplements? Thanks


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Has anyone noticed better sleep whilst taking mag supplements. I wake up several times during night, and just wondered if you got a more relaxed, restful sleep.

Thanks


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

http://drhotzeblog.netymology.com/2006/ ... magnesium/

interesting article


----------



## rancemuhamitz (Mar 30, 2008)

bling said:


> Has anyone noticed better sleep whilst taking mag supplements. I wake up several times during night, and just wondered if you got a more relaxed, restful sleep.
> 
> Thanks


Absolutely. Getting up in the morning is easier too. I've also developed a steady exercise routine, which I had tried in the past, but could never manage to maintain before magnesium supplementation.


----------



## childofsolitude (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm interested in buying some magnesium taurate but I have a question. I'm tired all the time (it could be either from depression or anemia) and I don't want to be sleepy when I take this. I took valerian a couple of times and I was really groggy. I'd like to feel calm but also feel uplifted and happy. Would magnesium taurate do that or should I take something else with the magnesium?


----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

Can you take this if you are on Antidepressants?


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Anachiel, i was searching for info on magnesium, and one site listed various drugs, not sure which one now, and not sure if it was just the citrate form this related to. I would do your own search, can i take drug? with magnesium suppl, etc.


----------



## rancemuhamitz (Mar 30, 2008)

If you're afraid of supplements, try eating foods that are high in magnesium. I personally would have to try very hard to reach the recommended daily 400mg consistently, and I think I eat better than most people.

http://www.vaughns-1-pagers.com/food/magnesium-foods.htm


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

I bought some citrate today, couldn't get the taurate. When you buy the mag taurate, how much actual magnesium should you be looking for?


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Something else, my formula does have mag taurate in, although i wanted to buy it as a seperate supplement, another nerve formula i have has the citrate. However i wanted to take more than what is in the formula. I just wondered does it matter if you mix different types of magnesium. Say if i took a formula capsule, then also took some mag seperately as well.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

rancemuhamitz 
you said
Absolutely. Getting up in the morning is easier too. I've also developed a steady exercise routine, which I had tried in the past, but could never manage to maintain before magnesium supplementation.

I couldn't exercise properly for years, back and neck problems, and recently found out i have a leg length discrepancy, which had been causing the problem. I now have to wear a insole with heel lift, so technically i should now be able to exercise, but i still feel stiff and achey. I'm just doing a few gentle yoga exercises, and a bit of rebounding. Apparently because lack of magnesium keeps muscles tense, you are more likely to be put out. I'm hoping it helps me with exercise to. My sister in law takes prescription drugs to relax her muscles, and she was able to exercise more, as had problems also, so it would be great if works as good as that. It just sounds so simplistic, take magnesium to relax muscles, as i used to take 800mg and that didn't help, but that was mag.oxide. I'm going to start taking 400mg of citrate tomorrow, do you think i should start slow, because of the laxative affect, which i really don't need. lol

Thanks


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Magnesium is need to make ATP. This means energy! That's why depression makes you feel tired and lethargic. When you start on magnesium, plan on loading up. This means for the first week or so, take two pills of whatever formula you use 3 or 4 times a day. 

THIS WILL MAKE YOU TIRED AT FIRST! After years of being nervous and tense, your muscles will be more relaxed than ever and this will weight you down. However, that effect will pass after a few days. Don't be scared of it. However, this kind of relaxation will not make you more depressed...quite the contrary..

After a couple of weeks, decrease the dose to maybe 400 to 800 mg or two to four pills of your formula. I am not a doctor (yet), but this is the advice I've read everywhere else.

Valerian root work through a different mechanisn...it essentially sedates you and makes you feel tired and drowsy. I have taken this before. To combat this, try adding Rhodiola Rosea.


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks,
I've had amazing energy all week, and have halved my thyroid med, as my temps have been normal for couple days running in the mid afternoon, how great is that. I've done loads of spring cleaning and i've been gardening today, and feel fine, i'm definately recovering from any sort of physical work better. I've been thinking of trying Rhodiola Rosea for awhile now. I'm was going to take 400mg of citrate, and a balance for nerves formula, also citrate but only70mg and 550mg taurine plus b vits in two tabs. twice daily. So if i took 800mg plus formula this wouldn't be over doing it then for a few weeks? How do you know if you are getting too much? Another thing i've noticed is everything seems sharper, i can't explain it very well. I can't quite believe what an affect this has had on me. Awhile ago i stopped supplements because i believed nothing worked. I've got my husband on them now.


----------



## Antacid (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi.
I'm interested in taking Magnesium. Can anyone of the people who used to post to this thread let us know if they are still using it and if it's working?

Also, why do you need to take it several times a day? is it so short termed?

Thanks.


----------



## Antacid (Aug 26, 2011)

Or anyone else who is taking magnesium really.


----------

